# Sony Ericsson W880i



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

*Sony Ericsson previews W880 Walkman® Phone *
07 January 2007 

LONDON 7 January - Sony Ericsson today shared official photographs of its latest Walkman® phone and the next milestone in the development of the Walkman® phone story. 

The W880 Walkman® phone will blend astonishing good looks with all of the music-centred features that fans have come to expect from the Walkman® phone family. 

Bringing the Walkman® brand to the mobile phone has been one of the great success stories in the mobile market. More than 15 million Walkman® phones have been sold since the introduction of the first Walkman phone, the W800, in August 2005 and Sony Ericsson is now acknowledged as a leader in mobile music. 

The W880 will launch within the first half of 2007 when more details will be provided 

Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications serves the global communications market with innovative and feature-rich mobile phones, accessories and PC-cards. Established as a joint venture by Sony and Ericsson in 2001, with global corporate functions located in London, the company employs approximately 7,000 people worldwide, including R&D sites in Europe, Japan, China and America. Sony Ericsson celebrated the 5th anniversary of the start of the joint venture on 1st October, 2006. 

Sony Ericsson is the global title sponsor of the Women's Tennis Association, and works with the Association to promote the Sony Ericsson WTA Tour in over 80 cities during the year. For more information on Sony Ericsson, please visit http://www.SonyEricsson.com












Communiqué SE: press release

Photos officielles: ici


----------



## islacoulxii (8 Janvier 2007)

WAW !  en metal bross&#233; ou je reve? ou reflet?


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

Oui métal brossé  

* GSM/GPRS (900/1800/1900) & UMTS 
* Ecran: 1,8" TFT QVGA (240?320Mpx) avec 262k couleurs. 
* 2-Mpx camera  autofocus. 
* Mémoire: Memory Stick Micro (M2) 
* USB 2.0, Bluetooth 2.0 (A2DP) 
* batterie: 7 h (GSM)   / 3 h (UMTS) / 300 h (standby) 
* taille: 102x46,5x9,4mm 
* poids: 80g


----------



## islacoulxii (8 Janvier 2007)

J'aime....

pas dispo avant...??  et pour quel prix.. hum hum ...


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

DIspo en milieu d'année.. pour le prix aucune idée.

Plus de photos plus tard dans la journée..

Entre CES 2007 et WWDC ça va chauffer ses prochains jours :love:


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2007)

Quelques photos de plus ( pré série)


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2007)

Je le trouve joli, mais les touches vont etre une horreur pour les gens avec de gros doigts, comme moi  ...

Tant pis, je serais oblig&#233; de me rabattre sur l'iPhone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2007)

C'est nul ! Il n'a pas d'&#233;cran tactile !


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2007)

Ils se sont un peu inspiré du design des Nano 1G ..

De plus ils ont des problèmes d'intégration des composants, la taille inhabituelle de l'écran en témoigne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils se sont un peu inspiré du design des Nano 1G ..
> 
> De plus ils ont des problèmes d'intégration des composants, la taille inhabituelle de l'écran en témoigne


Vraiment "un peu". Parce que sérieusement il est pas jojo le W880i.


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2007)

Je d'accord avec toi, je ne le trouve pas terrible ce mobile haut de gamme de la s&#233;rie W ... :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2007)

Ah, parce que c'est un mobile haut de gamme en plus... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (2 Février 2007)

C'est ce que laissera supposer le prix


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2007)

Revue photos


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

Encore des photos


----------



## yret (16 Février 2007)

ouais...bof, bof !


----------



## baritono (8 Mars 2007)

Quelqu'un aurait une id&#233;e de la compatibilit&#233; carnet d'adresse et agenda Mac (officielle ou non...) de la chose ?


----------



## takamaka (8 Mars 2007)

baritono a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait une idée de la compatibilité carnet d'adresse et agenda Mac (officielle ou non...) de la chose ?



Probablement identique à celle que l'on connait déjà avec les modèles de la série Wxxx


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2007)

Avec un plugin payant il est compatible

http://mobile.feisar.com/plugins.html


----------



## lilou07 (16 Avril 2007)

ben moi au contraire je le trouve vraiment super le W880i ! Le design de sony, des petits touches, et ultra fin !! Bon d'accord il n'a pas la radio FM même s'il est estampillé wolkman... faudra faire avec lool 

Sinon voilà un test assez complet :
http://www.graphmobile.com/test/sony-ericsson-w880i.htm

et voilà un petit resumé sur ce téléphone :
http://www.topmobile.org/info-sony-ericsson-w880i.htm

si vous avez des questions dessus, n'héstez pas


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2007)

Merci pour ces liens


----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2007)

Plugin: http://www.jonathansblog.net/sony_ericsson_w880i_isync_plugin_mac_os_x_apple


----------



## elKBron (3 Juin 2007)

bon, ben acheté, en plus du portage de numéro... la grande classe.
compatibiulité isync ok
synchro par cable usb ok
et le petit plus qui change tout : la fonction télécommande par bluetooth... moi et mon dinosaure de mac ne pouvant prétendre à toutes les fonctions offertes par la télécommande apple et tout ce qui va avec, me voila comblé par ce phone.

je ne vais pas m etendre plus la dessus. J espere en etre vraiment satisfait dans les jours et mois a venir. Mon pov' samsung m a laché, moi qui voulais attendre septembre octobre pour en changer... bref. pour l instant je suis content


----------



## babouba (7 Juin 2007)

Sur Orange, le portable revient &#224; 39&#8364; pour un engagement de 24 mois sur un forfait Click, m&#234;me celui de 1 heure.
Un tr&#232;s bon coup. ^^


----------



## johanne (7 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai besoin d'aide: je veux pouvoir connecter mon mac powerbook à internet avec mon sony ericsson, mais impossible.
On m'a dit qu'il me manquait le driver : le modem script sony ericsson que je pouvais trouver sur taniwah.org.uk... Mais impossible de déZipé  avec stuffit expander ce que j'ai trouvé sur ce site... je tourne en rond ; HELP  ! au secours... `
si vous  connaissez le moyen de résoudre mon problème, je vous en serais tres reconnaissance et la condition humaine prendra d'un coup un autre visage!
merci
je vous aime
johanne


----------



## La mouette (8 Juin 2007)

Essaie de réinstaller Stuffit expamder , ou de réparer les autorisation de ton Mac


----------



## Freelancer (18 Juillet 2007)

j'ai &#233;galement choisi ce mod&#232;le. je voulais un t&#233;l&#233;phone fin, l&#233;ger, qui se fasse un peu oublier. l'appareil photo est suffisant pour mon usage et la partie musique, ben, je ne l'utilise pas trop

ps: comment Sony Ericsson a r&#233;ussi &#224; faire y rentrer une puce 3G alors qu'apple n'y arrive pas dans l'phone qui est plus grand, plus large et plus &#233;pais :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (18 Juillet 2007)

Apple n'a sans doute pas chercher à le faire..la 3G est encore marginale quoi qu'on en dise, et la consommation en énergie de la 3G est importante


----------



## LuCkyGirL (20 Juillet 2007)

J'ai un W880i. Joli bijou, mais le logiciel fourni est fait pour nos amis PCistes... J'ai quand même réussi à transférer des mp3 (heureusement que j'encode pas en aac) sur la carte, mais pour les photo ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner pareil, même en les redimensionnant ça ne fonctionne pas. D'ailleurs quel format doivent avoir les photos que l'on transfère d'un ordinateur à un portable ? 
J'ai chercher un peu et j'ai trouvé Phone Agent, mais il ne détecte pas que mon téléphone est branché... Que faire à part demander de l'aide à un PCiste ?


----------



## Freelancer (20 Juillet 2007)

LuCkyGirL a dit:


> J'ai un W880i. Joli bijou, mais le logiciel fourni est fait pour nos amis PCistes... J'ai quand m&#234;me r&#233;ussi &#224; transf&#233;rer des mp3 (heureusement que j'encode pas en aac) sur la carte, mais pour les photo &#231;a n'a pas l'air de fonctionner pareil, m&#234;me en les redimensionnant &#231;a ne fonctionne pas. D'ailleurs quel format doivent avoir les photos que l'on transf&#232;re d'un ordinateur &#224; un portable ?
> J'ai chercher un peu et j'ai trouv&#233; Phone Agent, mais il ne d&#233;tecte pas que mon t&#233;l&#233;phone est branch&#233;... Que faire &#224; part demander de l'aide &#224; un PCiste ?



heu, quand j'envoie un morceau de musique ou une photo depuis le mac sur le W880i par bluetooth, le phone l'accepte et me demande comment je veux l'utiliser  

ps : le w880i lit tr&#232;s bien le AAC


----------



## LuCkyGirL (21 Juillet 2007)

Ah oui ? Il lit le aac ? Bonne surprise. 
Merci, mais en fait oui j'ai fini par trouver avec le bluetooth. J'y avais pas pensé :rateau: Faut dire que mon ancien portable ne prenais même pas de photos, je ne suis pas très au fait des avancées technologiques là, je rattrape mon retard. Merci !


----------



## baiikal (22 Août 2007)

bonjour a tous,

petit probleme de connection pour avoir internet avec mon 880i

et j'avais deja le probleme avec mon ancien T630.

tout allait tres bien jusqu'a il y a quelques semaines

j'ai bien chargé les script sur taniwha.org.uk, qui se sont bien decompressé et installés.
je les retrouve bien dans mes ref modem (dans reglages de connection internet bluetooth). je les selectionne, je connecte le tel et l'ibook. bonne detection du telephone par l'ibbok, et c'est ensuite que ca plante. Il n'arrive pas a trouver la connection.

ce qui est etrange c'est que j'ai fait la manip il y a quelques semaines avec mon T630 et un technicien de chez bouygues qui ne captais pas ce qui se passait mal.
il y a15 jours j'ai changé d'operateur et de telephone (w880i chez orange), et je me retrouve avec le meme souci

connection du mac qui trouve le telephone, puis deconnection avec inidcation d'etat inactif. "une erreur de modem est survenue, verifiez vos regleges et reessayez"

pourtant mes regleges telephones sont ok
mon abonnement option internet orange est ok

et le pire c'est que ca marchait il y a encore un mois et demi avec mon T630, et je ne sais pas pourquoi ca a sauté. un jour j'ai demarre le soft de connection internet et mes ref de connection (bouygues a l'epoque) avaient sauté.

je n'avais pas fait de MAJ ou de reinstall.

je ne comprend pas.
si quelqu'un a un peu de temps pour m'aider, ce serais sympa.
merci


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2007)

Si tu as changé d'opérateur tu dois aussi changer tes réglages d'accès à internet


----------



## baiikal (22 Août 2007)

tu as du survoler mon message.

j'y dis que ce probleme s'est posé avant mon changement d'operateur, et que j'avais deja fait tous les tests de config avec l'ancien operateur et que cela ne marchait plus

merci quand meme


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Janvier 2008)

Quid pour transferer mes mp3 sur le téléphone en ayant que le cable et les photos ca marche vraiment ou bien ?


----------

